# How Old Were Your Children When U Got The First Camper?



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

My first camper was a popup and my son was 15, my daughter 16 at the time. I now look back and wish I did it back when they were in pre-school. But back then my DW refused to go camping. Why spend time sleeping out in the woods with insects when you have a nice and comfortable house to live in, that is no vacation, she said...


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We bought our first pop up when the kids were 5 and 8. Never looked back, its been pure camping bliss since then, wish we had done it sooner.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

2 and 5


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

We bought our first pop-up when the DW was pregnant with the first child. No a/c!!!!!! We went on 1 camping trip in 90 degree weather. DW hates a/c right! well she told me to go trade it in on one with a/c before she would go again. Bought another pop-up loaded with a/c, bathroom etc. Used it twice before child was born. She hated it!!!!!!!!!! Now it was too cold. Daughter born in January, by March had first hard body camper. One good thing is that it gave me an excuse to get bigger tow vehicles everytime she wanted a change.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

4, 2, 3 months and one not born yet


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Let's see, -1.5 years.....


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

2 and 11


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We bought a pop up in 2003 when our kids were 2 1/2, 4 and just turned 6. I absolutely put my foot down demanding a potty and shower in the pop up.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

The first child was 6ish (she's 15 now) when I bought a pop up of my own. My second child is 6 now and has been camping since she was a couple of weeks old. Both of them are growing up camping just like I did, both in tents and tt's!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

28 , 25 , 23. when the kids were young we rented houses and cabins for our vacations. Now DW and I go, if the kids can make it they find us.









kevin


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

We bought our pop-up when our son was 4. We just upgraded to a 250RS and he is now 12. We didn't trade in our pop-up because we thought we might use it again. After one camping trip in our new rig we decided the pop-up can go.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

4 years old and 1 month old.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We got a Class C mh when daughter was around 30 kept it 2 years then got a new 210rs last nov, got rid of it in april and got the new 268rl in august, DD is now 42.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We were boaters going back to my conception. We actually timed the births of our two boys so my DW wouldn't be "large" on the front deck of the boat. They were both born in early spring, ready for a new boating season.

I first took the boys van camping when they were 4 & 6. Everyone thought I was crazy because my DW was at a conference, and I was on my own. We went for four days and had a blast. That became an annual tradition, until they were 14 & 16, which was when we stepped up to our first trailer.

Now it's usually just the two of us.

Doug


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I think one of our kids was conceived in one of our rv's.







Maybe that's why I love camping?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

jozway said:


> I think one of our kids was conceived in one of our rv's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















































is the RV suspension system still operational ???


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The kids were 11, 8, & 3 when we bought our pop up in '91. We still have the pop-up and the kids use it now. Although it may have been nice to have a TT back then, we were just transitioning from tent camping to the pop up and liked the fact that it still gave you the "tent" feeling. Today, the kids don't understand why its just the 2 of us in a bigger trailer...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

jozway said:


> I think one of our kids was conceived in one of our rv's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some would say TMI

I would Say *NICE!!* Gotta love camper___







:ibbanana:


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Thinking back, we got our first pop-up when the boys were 8, 10, and 12. We just got our first OB and the grand daughters are 6 months, 2, and 4.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I was a kid my family tent camped for years. When I got married we tent camped for a couple years but my wife hated it. So we had boats and snowmobiles while the kids were growing up. Our vcations were in motels, beach houses, cabins etc. We bought the Outback last year and our kids are 22(DS) and 25(DD) today. Our daughter and son in law love to camp with us. We bought an old popup for them to use until they can afford their own. We are expecting our first grandson any day now and he will be born a camper from the get go! We have had an awesome first year with the TT. Even more fun then I expected.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

We had an older class C until our oldest was 1-1/2. We then sold it, waited until we could get our hands on the new 250RS. On our first trip this year, our youngest was 7 months old. Our two kids are now almost 4 and 1 and they seem to love camping. We just bought a Seadoo Jet boat, so next summer will be just that much more fun!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

We got our first tent trailer when they were 11 and 9...on one of my sons birthday he wanted to take his friends camping so off we went with two vehicles a tent trailer


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

8 & 9 (they're 10 now). We wish now we had done it sooner - but the key was to do it before they were old enough to think they were too cool ot go camping with the parents for the weekend. They love the OB now, and can't wait for our trips.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kids were 15, 4 and 1 when we got our Outback. Before that we camped in a tent with the oldest kid or rented a cabin.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Since we've only been RVing for about 6 years, I'll have to use my grandkids for my answer.

Oldest gd was 6; gs was 3, gd2 was still in mommy's tummy if I remember right. They're now 12, 9, and almost 6.

BTW, most of our trips include the grandkids.

Mark


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Sold our pop up and bought our 1st TT. the boy`s were 1.5 and 6 months.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Our oldest was 10 months when we were tenting it. 4 yrs and 1 year our first pop up that was so old with sun rot it ripped every time we sat it up and I had a canvas needle and thread always packed. Older class C ages 5 and 8. New hybrid age 11 and 14. Now dh and I go with a 2011 260fl, Young adults still come when they can. I would not change anything with experiences we have had. When we are all together remembering the breakdowns, flat tires, tornadoes. etc we laugh till our sides hurt then wonder where as the time gone and how truely lucky we are for the experiences.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

4, 3, 1, not yet born. Started off with our current camper. My wife's idea of camping means seeing the great outdoors from a window. Mine is sleeping under the stars. Usually the older 2 now sleep outside with me.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

DS was 1 when we got our first popup, a 1972 Port-A-Cabin. No furnace, no frig. He is now 30 and has a 32 fifth wheel and a family of his own


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

3 and 4


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

My daughter was less than 2, and my wife was pregnant with our son.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

9, 4, and 1.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

1, 6 and 9, and the next was.... *ahem*... "built" in the RQS. Had to fill those quad bunks!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

1 &3


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

DD was 15 mos.old with our first pop-up,sold the the pop-up when DS was born(minor health issues)started tent camping with them when they were 3&4 moved back to big pop-up.The DW wanted a hard side with bunks and thats how we ended up in the 250RS.


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

We bought our first camper in 2007 when my kids were 3 and 12. It probably would have been later if we didn't decide to go check out an RV show. My kids love to go camping. I didn't get to do it growing up, I think my mom was all camped out since she did a lot growing up.

Our first camper was a hybrid and looking back I wish we went straight to a hard sided trailer, live and learn.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

New England Camper said:


> We bought our first camper in 2007 when my kids were 3 and 12. It probably would have been later if we didn't decide to go check out an RV show. My kids love to go camping. I didn't get to do it growing up, I think my mom was all camped out since she did a lot growing up.
> 
> Our first camper was a hybrid and looking back I wish we went straight to a hard sided trailer, live and learn.


Well, at least you started with a hybrid. I started with a poncho while in service, graduated to a full up tent, a pop-up and finally an OB. I am pondering if I'll step up to a 5th wheel to go with DW or step over to a 4WD diesel truck with a poptop camper in order to go off road with DS.


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

Our son was 10 days old on his first camping trip. He is 11 now and camping is a way of life for him.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

First camper was a popup that was trashed and we rebuilt. Daughters were like 4 and 3 at the time and son was infant. Then my 3rd daughter came along and we used it for another year, then upgraded to a 30ft 1973 Holiday Rambler. We also had a 24ft class C for road trips for a little while a couple years ago. This is our first brand new one and we love it. Kids are now 9,7,5, and 3.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We didn't get a trailer till about 6 years ago, but camping was a tradition in DW family and mine. I was 9 months old when folks took me camping for two weeks starting in Glacier and ending up in Jasper. Was gravel roads and primative campgrounds all the way according to my folks. Our son and daughters were camping by the time they were a year old, and grandaughter 2 1/2. would have been sooner with granddaughter but she has a severe case of acid reflux and pretty intense regiment to get food into her, so camping wasn't a real good idea. But, boy does she love camping in the trailer now (4 years old). Grandson's first camping trip was at 4 months. One of the fondest memories of our kids (now 30, 30 and 34) has been the camping trips we did over the years, usually at least 1-2 weeks every year in a tent until they were in high school.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We started with a family size canvas tent we bought from my brother when the kids were 5, 3, 1 1/2. We moved up to the "Wonder Trailer", a used 1972 Buckeye TT, named because we wondered what would go wrong next. I beleive the kids were 8, 6, & 4 at that time. About 3 years later we got the Jayco Popup and used that until the kids were grown and we bought the Outback, then the Passport. All were a lot of fun and hold good memories and sometimes I miss them.


----------

